# Don't you think we need to spice this forum up a bit?



## trinaestella

:holly:


----------



## Leanne11

AHHAHAHA, u couldnt even bare to write it.


----------



## emz_x

Haha definitely! I love that smilie thingy.


----------



## Leanne11

I tried the back of the car the other day, huge flop. :(


----------



## Shansam

Yep we doooo:happydance:
:holly:

Leanne omgg, the way you admit ti was a flop made me laughhh :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

Leanne11 said:


> AHHAHAHA, u couldnt even bare to write it.

LMAO leanne, I told u im scared:nope:


----------



## polo_princess

And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:

If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:


----------



## polo_princess

And i figure you mean this? :sex:


----------



## Leanne11

LOL, well i can only be honest, Im too big now.

Yeahh im still confused.


----------



## xSarahM

You're the famous Holly? Aha!
Us girlies love your smiley :holly:


----------



## Shansam

is it meant to be you forreal?


----------



## Leanne11

Haha nooo what the hell, i meant i tried putting the back seats forward and flopped. way too heavy no what i mean? goshhhh, u lot on ere.


----------



## emz_x

Hahahaha, you don't look anything like the smilie :haha:


----------



## polo_princess

red lipstick and big boobs so apparently so :rofl:

Mamafy was once a member here too and she has her own smilie .... :mamafy:

:rofl:


----------



## trinaestella

polo_princess said:


> And i figure you mean this? :sex:

LOOOL YEAH! it gets a bit too boring on here we need a spicy topic :D


----------



## trinaestella

leanne makes me die, she tells it how it is she dnt care u no ahahahaa


----------



## polo_princess

Oh and Jo (our oldest mod) has this one :jo:

hahaha


----------



## Shansam

Thats cool how u guys can have your own smileys


----------



## Leanne11

LOOOL taking the mick! a COW! poor girl ahahaa
Did she have like foot and mouth or something.
or is that only in sheep?


----------



## Shansam

trinaestella said:


> leanne makes me die, she tells it how it is she dnt care u no ahahahaa

so true trina :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

Haha! Lucky ladies!

Erm, i'll spice it up.
When i first actually started wanting to DTD after finding out i was pregnant, OH was never in the mood. But at night in bed when he used to kiss down my belly, i used to think i was going to get my favourite thing.

But nope :nope: instead he wanted to talk to my belly? :shrug:


----------



## Shansam

xSarahM said:


> Haha! Lucky ladies!
> 
> Erm, i'll spice it up.
> When i first actually started wanting to DTD after finding out i was pregnant, OH was never in the mood. But at night in bed when he used to kiss down my belly, i used to think i was going to get my favourite thing.
> 
> But nope :nope: instead he wanted to talk to my belly? :shrug:

Awww sarah :haha:
:hugs:


----------



## Leanne11

LOL well im not gunna lie, it was. i dont advise it when ur almost 7months pregnant!


----------



## Leanne11

AHAHAHAHA, yeah well im an unlucky one too.
after seeing the milky pregnancy symptoms from down their im surprised he even goes near my belly!!!


----------



## xSarahM

OH is constantly down near my belly! Every night the twins get a kiss each, and i get one. Same every morning. Sometimes i feel like he doesnt even realise im there anymore, just my belly :haha:


----------



## Leanne11

Awww loool, whenever Jay talks to my belly the baby kicks, he even layed his head down on her she started kicking his cheeks. he finds it hilarious lol! sado


----------



## jc_catt

Me and OH tried it in the shower... well my shower is a 3x3 tall cube... and I am at least 
1.5x1.5 at the moment if you know what I mean... Well, let's just say that I ended up wet
with a bump on my head... which would have been typical... but there was no sex. :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

xSarahM said:


> Haha! Lucky ladies!
> 
> Erm, i'll spice it up.
> When i first actually started wanting to DTD after finding out i was pregnant, OH was never in the mood. But at night in bed when he used to kiss down my belly, i used to think i was going to get my favourite thing.
> 
> But nope :nope: instead he wanted to talk to my belly? :shrug:


LMAOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO OH NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO


OH is such a dog, he won't ever do that to me.. one day when he's so high im gna force him!:winkwink:


----------



## Leanne11

LOL my experiance in the shower was a big climb, and yeah, there was no sex either, he even tried squatting. no. not working.


----------



## trinaestella

umm were going off topic guys keep up keep up! where's all my good girl/ sluts at? i didnt just say that.. someone typed that for me, wallahi i swear.


----------



## trinaestella

OH wants to come round for dinner, im so tempted for all these stories u lot are telling me!


----------



## polo_princess

Leanne11 said:


> LOOOL taking the mick! a COW! poor girl ahahaa
> Did she have like foot and mouth or something.
> or is that only in sheep?

LOL no :rofl:

It was more in reference to her being and old cow (jokingly) :haha:


----------



## xSarahM

OH is very giving ;) if you get me. And i love to take!


----------



## polo_princess

This thread is waaay too full of sex hormones, see you on the darkside where sex is a distant memory and the only thing you want to do when your head hits the pillow is sleep :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## xSarahM

polo_princess said:


> This thread is waaay too full of sex hormones, see you on the darkside where sex is a distant memory and the only thing you want to do when your head hits the pillow is sleep :rofl: :rofl:

Aw, dont say that :(
We're all full of hope!


----------



## jc_catt

xSarahM said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> This thread is waaay too full of sex hormones, see you on the darkside where sex is a distant memory and the only thing you want to do when your head hits the pillow is sleep :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Aw, dont say that :(
> We're all full of hope!Click to expand...

HaHa XD I am sooo staying here. Best forum EVEEERRRR!!!


----------



## Leanne11

LOOOL!!!
wallah lahh bim!!! AHMEED ABDIIIIII ahaha about wallahi i swear, damn right ur a westie


----------



## xSarahM

Leanne11 said:


> LOOOL!!!
> wallah lahh bim!!! AHMEED ABDIIIIII ahaha about wallahi i swear, damn right ur a westie

I have no idea what you two are saying :shy:


----------



## polo_princess

jc_catt said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> This thread is waaay too full of sex hormones, see you on the darkside where sex is a distant memory and the only thing you want to do when your head hits the pillow is sleep :rofl: :rofl:
> 
> Aw, dont say that :(
> We're all full of hope!Click to expand...
> 
> HaHa XD I am sooo staying here. Best forum EVEEERRRR!!!Click to expand...

Tis true ... its not that you dont want it, you just cant be arsed :rofl:


----------



## Leanne11

LOOOL dont worry. London talks :)

Woowww, i dont ever wanna be there, il be gettin cobwebs :(


----------



## xSarahM

Leanne11 said:


> LOOOL dont worry. London talks :)
> 
> Woowww, i dont ever wanna be there, il be gettin cobwebs :(

Ee, pardon my little North-East self :blush:


----------



## trinaestella

err love how 148 people have looked at this post and not joined in.. go to hell :devil:


----------



## trinaestella

Leanne11 said:


> LOOOL!!!
> wallah lahh bim!!! AHMEED ABDIIIIII ahaha about wallahi i swear, damn right ur a westie

wallahi man ah from west sides dun no. i shouldn't do that again in my life.


----------



## Leanne11

Noooo trina. u just killedddd itttttt


----------



## trinaestella

LMAOOOO, puck you man


----------



## aidensxmomma

You girls are so funny! I just read through the boobie thread. :haha:

If you want to hear an interesting story...I'm am pretty sure my son was conceived in some public place...it was either the town park or the high school football field. :haha:

And once when my OH and I were staying at his parents we were so loud that his mom woke up and came and banged on the door saying "would you two shut up in there!" :blush:

And no, the shower never works. :winkwink:


----------



## xSarahM

aidensxmomma said:


> You girls are so funny! I just read through the boobie thread. :haha:
> 
> If you want to hear an interesting story...I'm am pretty sure my son was conceived in some public place...it was either the town park or the high school football field. :haha:
> 
> And once when my OH and I were staying at his parents we were so loud that his mom woke up and came and banged on the door saying "would you two shut up in there!" :blush:
> 
> And no, the shower never works. :winkwink:

HAHAH.
I bet his mum was laid in bed thinking, "just ignore it, they'll finish soon." But then decided she couldnt listen to it anymore :haha:


----------



## trinaestella

loooool, my friend told me she conceived in the park too. I just hope I was conceived the good old fashioned way lmaoo


----------



## vinteenage

Sex is most definitely the last thing on my mind.


----------



## Chrissy7411

OMG it's Holly :holly: ..... :blush:


----------



## Leanne11

God knows where my baby was concieved..!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Leanne11 said:


> LOL my experiance in the shower was a big climb, and yeah, there was no sex either, he even tried squatting. no. not working.

Me and OH are good at shower sex! :blush: Everyones always like, how do you do it and we're like :shrug: we just do. Its easy for us, even with me being pregnant :haha: Although, this one time..... :haha:

We attempted and OH slipped over while he was holding me, and we fell out of the bath, NAKED and he was on top of me and we didn't attempt for a while after that HAHA!


----------



## Leanne11

LOOL luckyy for some! il just stick to the side of the bath hey :D


----------



## HarlaHorse

Pssssst Leanne, ;) like me new improved signature? I'm still working on it :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

Leanne11 said:


> God knows where my baby was concieved..!

I'm right there with ya... :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

polo_princess said:


> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:

Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!


----------



## Leanne11

Yeahh skye i do! i was just looking at that! jealous grrr


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahah I just read through this thread and I'm confused :shrug: hahahahah how did this start?? :rofl: I'm thinking ill be one of those ladies who's got 109 toys because I'd rather use those :dohh:


----------



## Leanne11

TOYS LOL!? am i missing your point?!


----------



## HarlaHorse

Leanne11 said:


> Yeahh skye i do! i was just looking at that! jealous grrr

I was thinking I should make you another one since that other one really didn't work out :haha: I'll do you one when I finish mine. :)


----------



## Leanne11

haha yeahh :) kool, thanks babe. 
im guna punch OH in a minute :( he wont get off the ps3


----------



## HarlaHorse

:haha: Oh no, you better smack him one.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Leanne11 said:


> TOYS LOL!? am i missing your point?!

:rofl: sex toys :rofl:


----------



## Chrissy7411

Skyebo said:


> Leanne11 said:
> 
> 
> TOYS LOL!? am i missing your point?!
> 
> :rofl: sex toys :rofl:Click to expand...

I've been wanting some, but I'm not old enough to buy anything :nope: maybe I can get OH to get me some goodies :blush:

He'll probably get jealous of my toys though, since he doesn't get any :sex: right now :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Chrissy I think I'm lucky I look older because spencers never carded me.. :dohh: but that toy broke.. Not that I want that at all right now with this freaking straw hanging out of my vagina!!!!! :( 
lol FOB used to get jealous! But what can I say... Their amazing... :blush:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> Chrissy I think I'm lucky I look older because spencers never carded me.. :dohh: but that toy broke.. Not that I want that at all right now with this freaking straw hanging out of my vagina!!!!! :(
> lol FOB used to get jealous! But what can I say... Their amazing... :blush:

Skye, I do not know what your talking about :haha: :haha: please explain hahahaha!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HarlaHorse said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy I think I'm lucky I look older because spencers never carded me.. :dohh: but that toy broke.. Not that I want that at all right now with this freaking straw hanging out of my vagina!!!!! :(
> lol FOB used to get jealous! But what can I say... Their amazing... :blush:
> 
> Skye, I do not know what your talking about :haha: :haha: please explain hahahaha!Click to expand...

Lol sex toys? Do you all not have em there? Dildos? Lol. Vibrators? 
Like this? :rofl:

https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...1&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=sex+toys#i=2


----------



## LovingMommy10

Haha my LO was concieved on Valentines day :haha: 
You girls are crazy, I never want :sex: since pregnant but I do like when OH goes below the belly :haha: ;)


----------



## we can't wait

Skyebo said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:
> 
> Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!Click to expand...

SKYE! Your wish for Holly to find the threads in teen pregnancy came true! :rofl:

Holly-- Skye, Chrissy and I spent about two hours debating what exactly the emoticon was supposed to be! LOL! We had to post in teen parenting to find the answer.
I feel like I've met a celebrity. :haha:
:holly:


----------



## we can't wait

Skyebo said:


> Chrissy I think I'm lucky I look older because spencers never carded me.. :dohh: but that toy broke.. Not that I want that at all right now with this freaking straw hanging out of my vagina!!!!! :(
> lol FOB used to get jealous! But what can I say... Their amazing... :blush:

The batteries in mine died. & I don't know where you can buy little circular batteries. :blush: :blush:


----------



## LovingMommy10

The in mine batteries died. & I don't know where you can buy little circular batteries. :blush: :blush:[/QUOTE]

Walmart or any superstore!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:
> 
> Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!Click to expand...
> 
> SKYE! Your wish for Holly to find the threads in teen pregnancy came true! :rofl:
> 
> Holly-- Skye, Chrissy and I spent about two hours debating what exactly the emoticon was supposed to be! LOL! We had to post in teen parenting to find the answer.
> I feel like I've met a celebrity. :haha:
> :holly:Click to expand...

I know :happydance: I seriously almost died when I read her posting in here!! Oh my gosh!! I was so excited! And she was gone when I replied to her!! Lol. I wonder if she read our threads!?



> The in mine batteries died. & I don't know where you can buy little circular batteries.

mine like totally broke :shrug: idk how.. I put new batteries in and it still didn't work... So I put it in a bag of clothes I was getting rid of!! Hahahaha.


----------



## we can't wait

Skyebo said:


> So I put it in a bag of clothes I was getting rid of!! Hahahaha.

To be thrown away or were you donating them to someone??? HAHA! 
:rofl:


----------



## Leanne11

LOOL! my boyfriend refuses to buy me one. says i must use his real one.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> So I put it in a bag of clothes I was getting rid of!! Hahahaha.
> 
> To be thrown away or were you donating them to someone??? HAHA!
> :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol I was donating them!! We put them outside on the yard and someone grabbed all of them. They got a good suprice ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Leanne11 said:


> LOOL! my boyfriend refuses to buy me one. says i must use his real one.

This is what FOB used to tell me. Lol he'd ask "what is mine not good enough!?"


----------



## we can't wait

My OH bought me mine... lol. He's a super freak, apparently. :haha:

and HAHAHAAHA!!!! They got a lovely surprise. I wish I could have seen the look on their face!! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> My OH bought me mine... lol. He's a super freak, apparently. :haha:
> 
> and HAHAHAAHA!!!! They got a lovely surprise. I wish I could have seen the look on their face!! :rofl:

lol I'm wondering who picked them up, because in my town it couldve been a tweaker who was more then happy to use it :dohh:


----------



## Leanne11

Lol ahhhhhhhhhh!!!


----------



## dreabae

I wish you girls lived near me!! Im having a sex toy party soon :haha: Im buying my first. I never umm did myself before :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

dreabae said:


> I wish you girls lived near me!! Im having a sex toy party soon :haha: Im buying my first. I never umm did myself before :haha:

:haha: :rofl: well I wish I could come!! I need myself a new... Uhmm? Hand buddy?? :rofl: :holly:


----------



## dreabae

https://ww2.pureromance.com/publicStore/default.aspx

Im not sure if this is just over here but I know my consultant goes to ohio and indiana for parties. All their stuff is greattt!!!!


----------



## we can't wait

Skye! You shouldn't have donated yours to some wacko. :haha:

Unrelated.... but isn't your prom tomorrow?? Are you excited?!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

I know Kelly but it wasnt fun anymore before it didnt turn on :( LOL I had more fun with it vibrated.... HAHAHA
Yessss it is tomorrow. Im pretty excited. LOL i wish my damn vagina would feel better, but Im still excited.


----------



## dreabae

:haha: Skye! When do you get out of school? lol


----------



## we can't wait

Awwm I can just hear your sad voice when I read 'it wasn't fun anymore.' :haha:
& chaaaa, what's the point of a toy if it doesn't vibrate? :shrug: :blush: lol.

& Are you still in a lot of pain? Did the tylenol help at all?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Andrea I got done on Tuesday. Lol.
And Kelly, I know right?! Damn I realy was disapointed :cry: 
yes it's to the point where it's not swollen anymore so this damn cathader is under my skin and it feels like it's just constantly pushing on it.. :sad2:
yeah it sort of helps, I've been taking it before bed mostly..


----------



## dreabae

Prom after school ended? lol


----------



## we can't wait

Dreabae- We do prom mid-May, and get out the beginning of June here. :D
Skye- Hope you still have a good time! Maybe take some meds before you go?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol the whole school gets out Friday- I just finished Tuesday as in on independent study and it was my last meeting with my teacher. Prom for our school is the day school ends- an hour after graduation :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

Really?? That's kind of cool. It's like a big graduation party!


----------



## dreabae

we can't wait said:


> Dreabae- We do prom mid-May, and get out the beginning of June here. :D
> Skye- Hope you still have a good time! Maybe take some meds before you go?

Thats what we do lol so I was confused. hahaah

Skye- thats actually a good idea for it to be at the end of the year.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Lol all the other schools do it like that too. Atleast 2 weeks before grad. but true it really is like a big grad party!! Safe and sober was last weekend and they gave $100 to everyone who went!!!!! Im not graduating til december so I wasnt there obviously but I was like... "WTF??" I'd never heard of giving out money like that!


----------



## dreabae

I WANTMONEY TO GO TO A SHITTY SCHOOL DANCE!!!! lol


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Right?? WTF... I was wishing I couldve been there...


----------



## dreabae

lol Im going to your school!!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

hahaha idk if they do it every year. but shoot im pregnat- its not like id be dreaking graduation weekend anyways. LOL i'd just get a $100 bonus!


----------



## dreabae

hahahaha Im out of highschool anyway. 

and right? get paid for not doing something you cant do anyway.


----------



## Desi's_lost

I didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol. 

or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection. ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

LOL I know andrea. But we couldve crashed it together ;)



> didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol.
> 
> or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection

Lol you're "sapposed" to be 18. Not that they really care I dont think?? I got mine for my 16th bday. :dohh:
HAHAHA thatd be an amazing story to tell!! :thumbup:


----------



## Desi's_lost

Skyebo said:


> LOL I know andrea. But we couldve crashed it together ;)
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol.
> 
> or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection
> 
> Lol you're "sapposed" to be 18. Not that they really care I dont think?? I got mine for my 16th bday. :dohh:
> HAHAHA thatd be an amazing story to tell!! :thumbup:Click to expand...

I'd love for someone to be like "Oh no sex toys for you little girl" :haha: Besides you pregnant ladies can be like "would you prefer this happen again??" and point to your bellies. baha.


----------



## dreabae

Hahaif that was aimed at me for the dance then yeahhh we could have!! lol


----------



## dreabae

Desi's_lost said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> LOL I know andrea. But we couldve crashed it together ;)
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol.
> 
> or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection
> 
> Lol you're "sapposed" to be 18. Not that they really care I dont think?? I got mine for my 16th bday. :dohh:
> HAHAHA thatd be an amazing story to tell!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for someone to be like "Oh no sex toys for you little girl" :haha: Besides you pregnant ladies can be like "would you prefer this happen again??" and point to your bellies. baha.Click to expand...


HAHAHAHAHAHAHA You just make me geek out and now everyone is looking at me weird.. lol


----------



## Leah_xx

Okay just read thru all 11 pages and i got to say is
bahahhahahahahah 
lmao. 
I love you girls.


----------



## we can't wait

My OH had bought me a pink toy for when he was going away for a couple weeks... and I always picture how funny he must have looked... A big, scruffy looking guy buying a hot pink dildo. Bahahaha. :lol:

Annddd, he bought me that before I was 18. Can you get arrested for contributing to a minor? :haha:


----------



## dreabae

we can't wait said:


> My OH had bought me a pink toy for when he was going away for a couple weeks... and I always picture how funny he must have looked... A big, scruffy looking guy buying a hot pink dildo. Bahahaha. :lol:
> 
> Annddd, he bought me that before I was 18. Can you get arrested for contributing to a minor? :haha:

Hahahaha If you could that would be a halarious crime! "What are you in for?" "Uhh, I bought my underage girlfriend a hot pink dildo"

bahahahaha


----------



## we can't wait

Haha, right? 
I always wonder if the person who sold it to him thought that maybe he was buying it for himself. Haha. :lol:


----------



## x__amour

Rrrrr. ;)


----------



## LovingMommy10

:haha: this thread is priceless! Only in the teens haha :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Desi's_lost said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> LOL I know andrea. But we couldve crashed it together ;)
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol.
> 
> or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection
> 
> Lol you're "sapposed" to be 18. Not that they really care I dont think?? I got mine for my 16th bday. :dohh:
> HAHAHA thatd be an amazing story to tell!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for someone to be like "Oh no sex toys for you little girl" :haha: Besides you pregnant ladies can be like "would you prefer this happen again??" and point to your bellies. baha.Click to expand...

:rofl: that's exactly what I was thinking: my moms always told me shed buy me toys so I didn't get pregnat. :dohh: maybe I shouldn't taken her offer up!
Also I wondered what's your daughters name?? Like how do you pronounce it? My sons name is going to be Azaria (az-uh-ry-uh) and they look similar! :hugs:


----------



## HarlaHorse

Skyebo said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> Chrissy I think I'm lucky I look older because spencers never carded me.. :dohh: but that toy broke.. Not that I want that at all right now with this freaking straw hanging out of my vagina!!!!! :(
> lol FOB used to get jealous! But what can I say... Their amazing... :blush:
> 
> Skye, I do not know what your talking about :haha: :haha: please explain hahahaha!Click to expand...
> 
> Lol sex toys? Do you all not have em there? Dildos? Lol. Vibrators?
> Like this? :rofl:
> 
> https://www.google.com/m/search?sit...1&cqt=&rst=&htf=&his=&maction=&q=sex+toys#i=2Click to expand...

Of course we have them over here :haha: I just didn't know that was what you were talking about! Skye, you know I'm blonde lol. & a baby brain on top of that!!

I personally don't think I'd use one, it'd be weird for me :blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahha sorry! I never know with different countries!! Seems like everyones got different names and different meanings :dohh: 
lol. I thought that too.. Now I'm like a sex addict :dohh:


----------



## HarlaHorse

:haha: Your funny Skye!

I'm not saying I'm not sex addict, I'm just not sure I'd use one of, you know. :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

HarlaHorse said:


> :haha: Your funny Skye!
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not sex addict, I'm just not sure I'd use one of, you know. :haha:

Lol well when you don't have an OH that's what happens :thumbup: hahahahah. Ima freak. Sorry :blush:


----------



## we can't wait

Skyebo said:


> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Your funny Skye!
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not sex addict, I'm just not sure I'd use one of, you know. :haha:
> 
> Lol well when you don't have an OH that's what happens :thumbup: hahahahah. Ima freak. Sorry :blush:Click to expand...

Pshhh, even if you have an OH it happens. 
I looove my guy, but, I mean, he's not battery powered.
:blush:


----------



## polo_princess

we can't wait said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:
> 
> Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!Click to expand...
> 
> SKYE! Your wish for Holly to find the threads in teen pregnancy came true! :rofl:
> 
> Holly-- Skye, Chrissy and I spent about two hours debating what exactly the emoticon was supposed to be! LOL! We had to post in teen parenting to find the answer.
> I feel like I've met a celebrity. :haha:
> :holly:Click to expand...

When it first appeared i actually didnt even know, another member pointed it out and made a thread about it :haha: :haha:

big boobs and red lipstick is me in a nutshell ... im just not yellow, a little bit orange maybe, deffo not yellow :rofl:


----------



## HarlaHorse

polo_princess said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:
> 
> Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!Click to expand...
> 
> SKYE! Your wish for Holly to find the threads in teen pregnancy came true! :rofl:
> 
> Holly-- Skye, Chrissy and I spent about two hours debating what exactly the emoticon was supposed to be! LOL! We had to post in teen parenting to find the answer.
> I feel like I've met a celebrity. :haha:
> :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> When it first appeared i actually didnt even know, another member pointed it out and made a thread about it :haha: :haha:
> 
> big boobs and red lipstick is me in a nutshell ... im just not yellow, a little bit orange maybe, deffo not yellow :rofl:Click to expand...

:haha: :haha: :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

polo_princess said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> And what exactley do you intend on using me for when spicing up this section huh? :rofl:
> 
> If you're confused ... that smilie is supposed to be me :muaha:
> 
> Oh my gosh Holly!! It's you!! LOL we spent hours the other day trying to figure out wtf that emoticons was supposed to be :dohh: not sure if you read those threads!!Click to expand...
> 
> SKYE! Your wish for Holly to find the threads in teen pregnancy came true! :rofl:
> 
> Holly-- Skye, Chrissy and I spent about two hours debating what exactly the emoticon was supposed to be! LOL! We had to post in teen parenting to find the answer.
> I feel like I've met a celebrity. :haha:
> :holly:Click to expand...
> 
> When it first appeared i actually didnt even know, another member pointed it out and made a thread about it :haha: :haha:
> 
> big boobs and red lipstick is me in a nutshell ... im just not yellow, a little bit orange maybe, deffo not yellow :rofl:Click to expand...

Lol well i'm glad we finally found out who you are :holly: lol. We seriously debated this for hours- we were on a misson!! And you found us!!! :happydance: gotta admit though- I'm a bit jealous you've got a special emoticon!! Now you're quite the celebrity to Kelly, Chrissy and I! :hugs:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HarlaHorse said:
> 
> 
> :haha: Your funny Skye!
> 
> I'm not saying I'm not sex addict, I'm just not sure I'd use one of, you know. :haha:
> 
> Lol well when you don't have an OH that's what happens :thumbup: hahahahah. Ima freak. Sorry :blush:Click to expand...
> 
> Pshhh, even if you have an OH it happens.
> I looove my guy, but, I mean, he's not battery powered.
> :blush:Click to expand...

:thumbup: true true!! :) did you see who's back Kelly?!?! :D


----------



## we can't wait

:holly: - that's so funny that you found out about it on a thread :haha:

Skye- I'm so excited. Chrissy is going to be SO jealous! :rofl:


----------



## polo_princess

Im too old to be a celeb here, more like a part of the furniture :lol:

I only spotted this thread because the preview showed my name!!


----------



## we can't wait

:haha: You've definitely reached celeb status here. I'm thinking that you and/or your emoticon has been mentioned in at least 80% of the threads posted for the last two days. :dohh:

:flower:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

polo_princess said:


> Im too old to be a celeb here, more like a part of the furniture :lol:
> 
> I only spotted this thread because the preview showed my name!!

Lol definitley a celeb to us 3 girls who most likely made eveyone think we're physco! :dohh: 
I'm flad you found the thread!! LOL. I thought i could always search you- because the teen parenting girls told us who you were and when they said polo princess I thought that was like "a thing" NOT a person! H
:rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> :haha: You've definitely reached celeb status here. I'm thinking that you and/or your emoticon has been mentioned in at least 80% of the threads posted for the last two days. :dohh:
> 
> :flower:

Agreed. I think after me posting the emoticon in a thread eveyrones trying to figure out "how" to use it! Hahahah.


----------



## polo_princess

Skyebo said:


> polo_princess said:
> 
> 
> Im too old to be a celeb here, more like a part of the furniture :lol:
> 
> I only spotted this thread because the preview showed my name!!
> 
> Lol definitley a celeb to us 3 girls who most likely made eveyone think we're physco! :dohh:
> I'm flad you found the thread!! LOL. I thought i could always search you- because the teen parenting girls told us who you were and when they said polo princess I thought that was like "a thing" NOT a person! H
> :rofl:Click to expand...

:rofl: :rofl: no just my username

you prob dont/wont see me around too much, well because im not a teen (i do tell people im 18 but not many believe me, 18 + 6 more like) and im not pregnant!!

once youve had your LO's and use baby club and stuff you'll see me more, or unless theres trouble and i have to come kick butt :lol:


----------



## we can't wait

Haha Skye, she said it's poloprincess. & we were both like wtf is a polo princess? :dohh: :rofl:

& I know! Had you not posted the dork award, I never would have said it was the weirdest smiley on BnB... Cause I thought it was a walrus for over a year. :dohh: Thats what I get for trying to keep my mind out of the gutter. For anyone reading, don't try to argue with Skye. She's always right. Bitch. :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

polo_princess said:


> :rofl: :rofl: no just my username
> 
> you prob dont/wont see me around too much, well because im not a teen (i do tell people im 18 but not many believe me, 18 + 6 more like) and im not pregnant!!
> 
> once youve had your LO's and use baby club and stuff you'll see me more, or unless theres trouble and i have to come kick butt :lol:

yeah I felt like an ass after figuring out you were part of admin :dohh: We couldn't decide if you were a person, or if that was a chicken beak, or if it was sapposed to be a walrus with big cheecks :rofl: let's just say... Ermmm. I was right ;) hahahahahahahah
suprisingly..
Lol well we can go with 18!! Hope you won't have to come kick any butt, but don't be freaked out if you've got 3 girls stalkking you from now on :dohh: we were just.. Intriguid!! :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Haha Skye, she said it's poloprincess. & we were both like wtf is a polo princess? :dohh: :rofl:
> 
> & I know! Had you not posted the dork award, I never would have said it was the weirdest smiley on BnB... Cause I thought it was a walrus for over a year. :dohh: Thats what I get for trying to keep my mind out of the gutter. For anyone reading, don't try to argue with Skye. She's always right. Bitch. :haha:

I know- then on our second thread we were talking on you and I were like "WTF is a poloprincess???" and Chrissy comes in with "it's a chicken! That's it's beak" 
:dohh;
lol yay for Leah because i gave her the dork award!! Luckily we'd decided we were both kinda crazy.. :haha: 
glad I could be of service Kelly!! ;) actually funny
thing is.. Not one person I know, not my family, friends,
FOB, teachers.. No one.. Will argue with me because even if I'm wrong Im right... :rofl::rofl: I can always come up with SOMETHING to make it so I'm right. Lol. My brother hates it because he wants to be right... With me... It
just doesn't happen.. :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Since we had never seen you around, it really added to the mystery. :winkwink:
Haha, we were very intrigued. Other than our fascination with your emoticon, we're fairly normal. Most of the time.


----------



## polo_princess

lol, its prob not best to follow me around, you'll find yourself in all of the heated and argumentative threads ... much safer to plod along in here!!

You girls should come and post in General Chat, Girly Sanctuary etc etc, there are a ton of really nice women on here!!


----------



## we can't wait

Ha- Chrissy was super confident. She was typing in all caps. "it's a beak. CHICKEN WITH BOOBS!!!" :rofl: :rofl:
I think she was the most heartbroken when we found out it wasn't a beak. Poor chrissy-head.
& hahaha! I know what you mean! I'm the 'always right' type. Although I will admit, towards the end, she had kind of convinced me on the beak thing. I was thinking it HAD to be a walrus with beak... and no tusks. :dohh:


----------



## we can't wait

polo_princess said:


> lol, its prob not best to follow me around, you'll find yourself in all of the heated and argumentative threads ... much safer to plod along in here!!
> 
> You girls should come and post in General Chat, Girly Sanctuary etc etc, there are a ton of really nice women on here!!

I post around a lot... I was here when DH & I were in LTTTC. I'm pretty comfortable floating out of teen preg, but i can understand why some of the ladies just hang out here when they first join. :flower:
I've definitely seen your posts around, but never realized you were the :holly: !


----------



## oOskittlesOo

polo_princess said:


> lol, its prob not best to follow me around, you'll find yourself in all of the heated and argumentative threads ... much safer to plod along in here!!
> 
> You girls should come and post in General Chat, Girly Sanctuary etc etc, there are a ton of really nice women on here!!

Lol I just realized how totally creeper stalker type I just sounded :dohh: I'll have to peak in!! :thumbup:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> Ha- Chrissy was super confident. She was typing in all caps. "it's a beak. CHICKEN WITH BOOBS!!!" :rofl: :rofl:
> I think she was the most heartbroken when we found out it wasn't a beak. Poor chrissy-head.
> & hahaha! I know what you mean! I'm the 'always right' type. Although I will admit, towards the end, she had kind of convinced me on the beak thing. I was thinking it HAD to be a walrus with beak... and no tusks. :dohh:

:dohh: that's right!! Lol I couldn't remember exactly what she had said! :thumbup:
lol. 
Pooooor poooooor Chrissy cat :rofl: insteald of pussy cat ;)
gosh sorry... :dohh::rofl:
LOL noooo, a walrus with no tusks, a beak and huge boobs :winkwink:


----------



## we can't wait

I thought the boobs were cheeks. With little red blush marks... Damn nipples.
:blush:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> I thought the boobs were cheeks. With little red blush marks... Damn nipples.
> :blush:

THAT made sence to me!! :thumbup: lol I still thought it was just I knee it was a drug deal!!


----------



## birdiex

Oh. My. God. I just read through the whole thing.

I love you all. HAHAHAHAHAHAAH!


----------



## Desi's_lost

Skyebo said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> LOL I know andrea. But we couldve crashed it together ;)
> 
> 
> 
> didnt know there was an age restriction on buying toys xD I bought one when I was 17, they never gave me any trouble at Spencers. I'm fairly certain you can just do it. If not, that would be one funny 'how i got arrested' story lolol.
> 
> or just buy off the internet. I finally broke down and did that. Amazon has a nice selection
> 
> Lol you're "sapposed" to be 18. Not that they really care I dont think?? I got mine for my 16th bday. :dohh:
> HAHAHA thatd be an amazing story to tell!! :thumbup:Click to expand...
> 
> I'd love for someone to be like "Oh no sex toys for you little girl" :haha: Besides you pregnant ladies can be like "would you prefer this happen again??" and point to your bellies. baha.Click to expand...
> 
> :rofl: that's exactly what I was thinking: my moms always told me shed buy me toys so I didn't get pregnat. :dohh: maybe I shouldn't taken her offer up!
> Also I wondered what's your daughters name?? Like how do you pronounce it? My sons name is going to be Azaria (az-uh-ry-uh) and they look similar! :hugs:Click to expand...

When my mom first found the box to my old vibrator ( :dohh: ) she was like "Do you need to tell me something?" because my friend Andriene was always over. :haha: I was like "Uh no ma...not gay with my friend thanks." 

My daughters name is pronounced A-seer-ee-uh, have you every heard of the country Syria? Just like that, but with an 'a' sound in front. She usually goes by 'Syri' or 'Stinky' though xD

I've been wondering how you were going to pronounce his name, I think its gorgeous :D


----------



## Chrissy7411

DAMNIT SKYE! DAMNIT KELLY! I'm so pissed right now! :rofl: the second I get off all the good ish goes down!


----------



## xSarahM

To all the girls talking about sex toys, when i turned 16 my friends bought me one for a joke. His reason was, "its the safest sex you can have." :haha: Little did we know we'd lose our virginities to each other later that year. :dohh:


----------



## Chrissy7411

xSarahM said:


> To all the girls talking about sex toys, when i turned 16 my friends bought me one for a joke. His reason was, "its the safest sex you can have." :haha: Little did we know we'd lose our virginities to each other later that year. :dohh:

:rofl:


----------



## birdiex

Chrissy7411 said:


> xSarahM said:
> 
> 
> To all the girls talking about sex toys, when i turned 16 my friends bought me one for a joke. His reason was, "its the safest sex you can have." :haha: Little did we know we'd lose our virginities to each other later that year. :dohh:
> 
> :rofl:Click to expand...

HAHAHAHA

OH once bought me one of those.. eh-hem.. clit-sticks, one that looks like a little lipstick, and we used it when we were doing :sex: :blush: The batteries are dead in it, it's just lying in the bottom of my old handbag! :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

Chrissy-- I know. I almost missed her, again. :holly: 

Clit stick? Is that actually what it's called? :haha:
I used to have flavored lube just sitting in the bottom of my purse [until i finally cleaned it out!] :dohh:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

[QUOTEWhen my mom first found the box to my old vibrator ( ) she was like "Do you need to tell me something?" because my friend Andriene was always over. I was like "Uh no ma...not gay with my friend thanks." 

My daughters name is pronounced A-seer-ee-uh, have you every heard of the country Syria? Just like that, but with an 'a' sound in front. She usually goes by 'Syri' or 'Stinky' though xD

I've been wondering how you were going to pronounce his name, I think its gorgeous 
[/QUOTE]

hahaha my mom used to tell me she'd let girls stay the night if I was lesbian but not my boyfriends :dohh: she realy didn't Want me to get pregnant!! :rofl:
oh my gosh that's such a pretty name!!! :) I love it- hahaha- stinky works too ;)
oh thank you!!! :)


----------



## birdiex

we can't wait said:


> Chrissy-- I know. I almost missed her, again. :holly:
> 
> Clit stick? Is that actually what it's called? :haha:
> I used to have flavored lube just sitting in the bottom of my purse [until i finally cleaned it out!] :dohh:

Yeah, haha!

What flavoured lube was it? I really want to get some, in the hope that it makes oral more pleasureable to give! :rofl:


----------



## we can't wait

It was strawberry flavored. I got it in a pack from Spencer's-- It had strawberry, blueberry, and pina colada flavors. & It does. It tastes good... lmao. :blush:

The blueberry used to turn my lips, teeth, and tongue blue... which just mad it awkward. :rofl:


----------



## x__amour

we can't wait said:


> The blueberry used to turn my lips, teeth, and tongue blue... which just mad it awkward. :rofl:

Rrrrr. ;)
Maybe he secretly had a smurf fetish? ;) ;) ;)


----------



## oOskittlesOo

we can't wait said:


> It was strawberry flavored. I got it in a pack from Spencer's-- It had strawberry, blueberry, and pina colada flavors. & It does. It tastes good... lmao. :blush:
> 
> The blueberry used to turn my lips, teeth, and tongue blue... which just mad it awkward. :rofl:

:rofl: this made me think of Barney :haha:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

x__amour said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> The blueberry used to turn my lips, teeth, and tongue blue... which just mad it awkward. :rofl:
> 
> Rrrrr. ;)
> Maybe he secretly had a smurf fetish? ;) ;) ;)Click to expand...

:rofl::rofl: or a smurf!!


----------



## LovingMommy10

x__amour said:


> we can't wait said:
> 
> 
> The blueberry used to turn my lips, teeth, and tongue blue... which just mad it awkward. :rofl:
> 
> Rrrrr. ;)
> Maybe he secretly had a smurf fetish? ;) ;) ;)Click to expand...

LOL!! :haha: smurf fetishhh!!!


----------



## birdiex

Hahahah :rofl: 

Gotta love a bit of sexy smurf!


----------



## we can't wait

HAHAHA! 

:rofl: :rofl:


----------



## birdiex

I think I might see if I can get a strawberry one or something. Or strawberry and chocolate, and use them together! Oooooh the scene in my mind is getting saucy :rofl:


----------



## oOskittlesOo

Hahahahahahah sausy is it?! ;) I miss you!!! Lol. I'm glad I'm Not in your brain right now though!!!


----------



## birdiex

Haha yeah I was gunna post on your fb actually! 

& Yes, it's a dirty, sauded place!

Whoever knew, visiting into teen pregnancy could cause this much dirty talk! Hahaha!


----------



## we can't wait

birdiex said:


> Whoever knew, visiting into teen pregnancy could cause this much dirty talk! Hahaha!

:haha: I know, right?

We seem to have lost some of the posters on this thread when it switched to toys and lube, though. :dohh: haha!

Naughty, naughty.


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> Haha yeah I was gunna post on your fb actually!
> 
> & Yes, it's a dirty, sauded place!
> 
> Whoever knew, visiting into teen pregnancy could cause this much dirty talk! Hahaha!

Lol I had just read your post on facebook and was thinking I missed you!! Lol. I haven't talked to you in a while :(
hahahhaah I know what you mean- we have the strangest coversations!


----------



## birdiex

Yeah! Facebook chat?


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> Yeah! Facebook chat?

I've only got my facebook on my iPod right now.. :/


----------



## birdiex

Skyebo said:


> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! Facebook chat?
> 
> I've only got my facebook on my iPod right now.. :/Click to expand...

You're so gay!

I don't know how you survive using the ipod all the time, I did for a few weeks and it drove me bonkers!


----------



## oOskittlesOo

birdiex said:


> Skyebo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> birdiex said:
> 
> 
> Yeah! Facebook chat?
> 
> I've only got my facebook on my iPod right now.. :/Click to expand...
> 
> You're so gay!
> 
> I don't know how you survive using the ipod all the time, I did for a few weeks and it drove me bonkers!Click to expand...

Well... Maybe a bit ;) hahahaha. I have the computer in my room, but it's getting stuff fixed on it right now so I can't use it :(


----------



## we can't wait

I'm on my iPod too. Hence some of the stupid auto-corrects I end up posting. :wacko:


----------

